# What is a probiotic?



## spork (Jan 2, 2011)

It seems to be popping up everywhere as a food additive or supplement.  What is it?  What does it do?  Is it just a food fad?


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 2, 2011)

A probiotic is a microorganism that is considered to be healthy for the organism that takes it.  The micro-organisms are generally beneficial cultures of bacteria and/or yeasts.  I always get something with a probiotic when I am prescribed antibiotics as they help my digestion not to go crazy while I take the antibiotic.  (Those little Dannon pro-biotic drinks are just wonderful.)  Pro-biotics seem to be especially useful for people with digestion problems.  I hope this helps!

~Kathleen


----------



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2011)

i thought it gets paid for being so healthy for you...


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Jan 3, 2011)

PRObiotics are ESPECIALLY important to people(namely FEMALES) that are taking ANTIbiotics. Your body is constantly full of/making its own yeast supply. Quite normal to have yeast supplies inside of your body. Yay, ok, -when things are going swimmingly, noone even notices. Its when one becomes ill, & antibiotics are prescribed when probiotics eve get mentioned. Antibiotics KILL ANY & EVERY kind of bacteria that the body is hosting. Wonderful..., BUT...IT ALSO kills the good, natural bacteria that keep this yeast "in check"..w/o the bacterias to control the yeasts then populate very rapidly, &, the yeasts then kinda go "Hitler" on ya, &, invade your body w/alarming repurcussions...in feimine terms, "yeast infection" is then a very real, serious, intense reaction....I promote probiotics 5,000% of the way!! Nothing bad comes from a PRObiotic, but, when an ANTIbiotic is introduced...beware!!


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 3, 2011)

Probiotics are found in supplements, but are also in foods. Yogurt has plenty of probiotics to begin with, but there are some foods yogurts especially that have them as an additive. I was having some issues digestively, and with my skin, and it was suggested to me that I take a probiotic. I took it for about 3 weeks and then stopped to allow my body to regulate itself. I haven't had any problems since.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 3, 2011)

KathleenA said:


> A probiotic is a microorganism that is considered to be healthy for the organism that takes it. The micro-organisms are generally beneficial cultures of bacteria and/or yeasts. I always get something with a probiotic when I am prescribed antibiotics as they help my digestion not to go crazy while I take the antibiotic. (Those little Dannon pro-biotic drinks are just wonderful.) Pro-biotics seem to be especially useful for people with digestion problems. I hope this helps!
> 
> ~Kathleen


I didn't know that.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 3, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> I didn't know that.



I swear by them - especially when taking an antibiotic.  

~Kathleen


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 3, 2011)

Very informative!!  I didn't know all this stuff either, now we're both "in the know" MA !!

Loved your descriptions about Hitler yeast Merlot!! I hear ya, I hear ya!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 3, 2011)

The intestinal tract is filled with micro-organisms.  These do a host of things.  Some help in the digestion of sugars, while others aid in digesting starches.  Others take care of the fats, and so on.  They are essential for utilizing the substances in beans.  Those who suffer flatulence do so because they are not digesting the beans completely, leaving matter that produce an abundance of methane.  Without the proper flora and fauna in the digestive tract, you can't get all of the nutrients out of the foods you eat.  In addition, since some the stuff that is supposed to be digested, isn't, problems such as Crone's disease, diverticulitis, and even diarrhea can become intense.

Probiotics are organisms that are normally found in a healthy gut.  As was stated, yogurt has some probiotics naturally.  Others are added to some brands.  And yes, they are added to other foods as well, especially liquids.

In addition to probiotics, there are a host of enzymes in the gut that are required to make the food usable to the person eating it.  Lactaid is a product with an enzyme that helps digest lactose, a milk sugar.  Without it, those who are deficient in lactase (I think that's the name of the enzyme) develop cramps whenever they eat dairy products.  The reason people who are lactose intolerant can eat cheese is that the organisms that turn milk and or cream into cheese, eat the lactose (milk sugar) and secrete and acid that reacts with the milk protein, causing in to curdle and become cheese.  Cheese has very little lactose left in it.

Honey isn't given to babies because the organism that secretes the agent that causes botulism can live in a dormant state in honey.  Adult digestive tracts secrete powerful acids and alkalies that destroy the organism.  Babies digestive systems aren't developed enough to kill the micro-organism, and the critter becomes active in an anaerobic environment.  It thrives in the oxygen-free gut and secrets its poison into the babies intestinal tract, not a good thing.

The digestive tract is a complex and wonderful thing, with organisms that live symbiotically with us, their host, to help us use the foods we eat.  It's the same with most land mammals.  But when we get critters in our gut that aren't supposed to be there, or when the cut is perforated, allowing those organisms to get into our bodies, then we are in serious trouble.

The body is a complex and wonderful thing.  It's designed to work with many other parts of our world to keep us, and other living things alive.  We are indeed foolish when we mess with it.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Jan 3, 2011)

Great answer, my friend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a bottle of Super Acidophilus (it even has a cape) and I take one with each antibiotic that I take during the day.  It has saved me from multiple problems when I must take an antibiotic.  Otherwise I take one a day.  I really don't like yogurt!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 4, 2011)

*AND Beano is my friend.  It promotes relationship harmony.

*BEANO FAQs


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> *AND Beano is my friend.  It promotes relationship harmony.
> 
> *BEANO FAQs


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 4, 2011)

I eat a Pre-biotic multigrain bread from this company. I don't know the difference from pre biotic and pro biotic. My guess it that they are Market driven names. I usually have a loaf in the freezer and toast it. Beckmann & Markner Inc. Dimpflmeier Exporters

Some have made claims that it boosts the immune system, and helps promote antioxidants in our digestive systems. I dunno, I just like the taste of it.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 4, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I eat a Pre-biotic multigrain bread from this company. I don't know the difference from pre biotic and pro biotic. My guess it that they are Market driven names. I usually have a loaf in the freezer and toast it. Beckmann & Markner Inc. Dimpflmeier Exporters
> 
> Some have made claims that it boosts the immune system, and helps promote antioxidants in our digestive systems. I dunno, I just like the taste of it.



Pre-biotics are nutrients for pro-biotics.  Pre-biotics essentially feed the pro-biotic microbes.  If you lack a healthy environment for the pro-biotics to thrive, taking a pro-biotic will not really be effective without a pre-biotic.  Many people take a pre-biotic to feed their natural beneficial microbes rather than take additional ones via a pro-biotic.  There are lots of signs that you do not have a healthy environment for your beneficial microbes or that you lack the pro-biotic microbes: Gas, exhaustion, sugar cravings, yeast infections to name a few.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

KathleenA said:


> Pre-biotics are nutrients for pro-biotics.  Pre-biotics essentially feed the pro-biotic microbes.  If you lack a healthy environment for the pro-biotics to thrive, taking a pro-biotic will not really be effective without a pre-biotic.  Many people take a pre-biotic to feed their natural beneficial microbes rather than take additional ones via a pro-biotic.  There are lots of signs that you do not have a healthy environment for your beneficial microbes or that you lack the pro-biotic microbes: Gas, exhaustion, sugar cravings, yeast infections to name a few.



What foods are good for pre-biotics?


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 5, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> What foods are good for pre-biotics?



I just knew what it was!  Not where to find it!  Sheesh.  

I knew about whole grains, wheat bran and onions, but not much beyond that.  I found other sources on Wikipedia.  Reading over it with microbes in mind, it makes sense.  I am sure others may have a more comprehensive list.  

~Kathleen


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 6, 2011)

KathleenA said:


> I just knew what it was!  Not where to find it!  Sheesh.
> 
> I knew about whole grains, wheat bran and onions, but not much beyond that.  I found other sources on Wikipedia.  Reading over it with microbes in mind, it makes sense.  I am sure others may have a more comprehensive list.
> 
> ~Kathleen



  Did you see some of those words!  It looked like a script for House!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Did you see some of those words! It looked like a script for House!


 
Made perfect sense to me


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 6, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Made perfect sense to me



It made sense all right, but it made me laugh to think of someone speaking a few of those sentences out loud.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2011)

i thought pre-biotics was another word for amateur biotics.







is anyone paying attention?


lol.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 6, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i thought pre-biotics was another word for amateur biotics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i thought pre-biotics was another word for amateur biotics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alix (Jan 6, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i thought pre-biotics was another word for amateur biotics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> It made sense all right, but it made me laugh to think of someone speaking a few of those sentences out loud.


 
Heck I couldn't even speak distinctly yesterday talking about baked shrimp and crab wontons...cwab...and I had the teeth in.  I need to really practice before next week, I have 7 classes to teach!


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 6, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Did you see some of those words!  It looked like a script for House!





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Made perfect sense to me



Funny girls!  Funny girls!  Just ignore the Latin science-root words and scroll down for the 'Raw Garlic.  Raw Dandelion Greens,' etc.   



buckytom said:


> i thought pre-biotics was another word for amateur biotics.
> 
> is anyone paying attention?
> 
> ...



And...funny boy!  LOL


----------



## spork (Jan 6, 2011)

*buckytom*, I swear I laughed at the joke in your first post.  You just couldn't hear me because I'm logged in from the hinterforests of the internet.  When you start repeating the same joke though...  well, let's just say you get seated next to Uncle Maddy more often.  

So, are probiotics ever on a restaurant, say a smoothie shack's, menu these days?

"...garnished with a light dusting of _Bacterium acidophilus_.  $22"


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 6, 2011)

spork said:


> *buckytom*, I swear I laughed at the joke in your first post.  You just couldn't hear me because I'm logged in from the hinterforests of the internet.  When you start repeating the same joke though...  well, let's just say you get seated next to Uncle Maddy more often.
> 
> So, are probiotics ever on a restaurant, say a smoothie shack's, menu these days?
> 
> "...garnished with a light dusting of _Bacterium acidophilus_.  $22"


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2011)

they most certainly are!!!

dw goes to an asian health food cafe for lunch a few times a week. they specialize in fruit shakes that you can have a myriad of "health boosting" ingredients added. 

acidopholous is available but not on the menu. there's also wheat grass, vitamins, chlorophyll, goji berry, enzymes, algae, and so on.  

Natural Way Cafe


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> they most certainly are!!!
> 
> dw goes to an asian health food cafe for lunch a few times a week. they specialize in fruit shakes that you can have a myriad of "health boosting" ingredients added.
> 
> ...


 
I can get smoothies like those, too!  Haven't ever tried them...too busy smelling the coffee.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2011)

My sister brought me to a vegan health food place that had stuff like that. It was called Native American something or other and the building was shaped like a yurt. All I could think was, "What's Native for vegetarian? Bad hunter."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2011)

taxlady said:


> My sister brought me to a vegan health food place that had stuff like that. It was called Native American something or other and the building was shaped like a yurt. All I could think was, "What's Native for vegetarian? Bad hunter."


 
Thanks, I needed that!


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 9, 2011)

taxlady said:


> My sister brought me to a vegan health food place that had stuff like that. It was called Native American something or other and the building was shaped like a yurt. All I could think was, "What's Native for vegetarian? Bad hunter."



Oh bad!  I was thinking good gardener!


----------

